# Advanced light sensor settings



## Rho138 (Aug 30, 2011)

Currently playing with them to try and find what I/gnexus likes best, anyone figure out the optimum levels yet or has no one made this venture? I had them previously on my dinc/dinc2 and dx and am only wondering since it jumped my battery life up by a large portion. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm Also very curious about this but I have no idea what anything does in those settings lol. Or if anything actually helps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> I'm Also very curious about this but I have no idea what anything does in those settings lol. Or if anything actually helps.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki











These are VERY basic.
I just want it to be super dark while I'm in my room lying in bed (The "lower" and "upper" values correspond to the sensor [how much ambient light is around the phone] Lower values = darker. Higher = brighter.) *The "Screen" value is how bright your screen is on a scale of 5-255*

So I set the max of the first value to 59...as when I walked into an average light room my sensors {seen at the top of the image} registered ~120ish. So I want it to be a tad brighter...when the room is brighter.
Then I put a value that registers a bright room. Like a coffee shop window. Screen a tad brighter still.
Then a value (checked in the fairly bright sun where the sensor would register) for fairly high sunlight.
Then a final value for SUPER sunny. This one...my screen is probably way to bright. But I don't think I really EVER hit that brightness. And when I do...I'm sure I want my screen to be readable.

Find values that suit you by walking from a dark room>normal room>sun>whatever to find values that better suit you.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

So.....still trying to understand lol. You only have like 6 brightness levels?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> So.....still trying to understand lol. You only have like 6 brightness levels?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yep.
I keep it basic.
That "set number of levels" option can drop it down to however many you want.

Why have my phone searching for a change in brightness equal to tilting my phone a fraction of an inch to the right...where it catches the right light...
And have that change trigger my screen to get %1 dimmer/brighter?

That's my logic, anyway.
You may disagree.


----------



## Rho138 (Aug 30, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> So.....still trying to understand lol. You only have like 6 brightness levels?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Your phone only has like 3-4 sweet spots where it will actually change to a different brightness, the only question is what are those sweet spots. The other slots are more of just a fluff I guess from what I've experienced from my other phones

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Rho138 said:


> Your phone only has like 3-4 sweet spots where it will actually change to a different brightness, the only question is what are those sweet spots. The other slots are more of just a fluff I guess from what I've experienced from my other phones
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


My DX was like this but that was because it only registered a few different values. The GNex has a much more accurate light sensor and registers more fine values. I.e. no sweet spots because all spots function equally well. Here are my settings:


----------

